# Edict issued by the Grand Master of Kentucky



## Blake Bowden (Feb 5, 2010)

EDICT ISSUED BY GRAND MASTER
The following Edict has been issued by Grand Master, Herman M. Forrester;
23rd June 2009

That no negative reference is to bemade by any officer or member of any lodge chartered under the constitution of the Grand Lodge of Kentucky, F.&A.M. in reference to a petitionerâ€™s faith, creed or race at any time in the conferral of the Degreesâ€”i.e. lectures, obligation, by proficiency lecturers, etc.â€”or during any lodge Communication.

Further, it is the responsibility of the Master of each lodge constituted under the Grand Lodge of Kentucky, F.&A.M. to insure strict compliance with this edict, and, further, have it read by the lodge Secretary at the following three Stated Communication of the lodge following its reception.

http://www.grandlodgeofkentucky.org/publications/MHJ-PDF/MHJAUG2009WEB.pdf


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## TexMass (Feb 5, 2010)

It's sad that any Mason must be reminded of it.  
"The level represents equality"


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 6, 2010)

Sad, but something like this needs to be passed in Texas....


----------



## Joey (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree 100% Bro. Blake. The Grand Lodge and/or Grand master should do something like that here as well.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 6, 2010)

A similar one was passed in Georgia, but my understanding is it expired because it wasn't agreed to in GL. My understanding is all of his edicts and proposals failed.


----------



## tomasball (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm sorry, I've never encountered the need for an edict like that in Texas.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 6, 2010)

tomasball said:


> I'm sorry, I've never encountered the need for an edict like that in Texas.


 
That's great, actually.  

You should talk with the large number of men who have to learn more.


----------



## TexMass (Feb 6, 2010)

tomasball said:


> I'm sorry, I've never encountered the need for an edict like that in Texas.


Pesonally, I haven't required the need for it either but I have been in the presence of a few who needed it or should have been expelled for their harsh racial remarks and threats.  I do belive TX needs this if only to remind a few what equality is all about.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 7, 2010)

Unfortunately racism is alive and well. Just a few months ago there was a Lodge whose members refused meet upon the level with a "black man". I was told that a PGM tried to intervene but was unsuccessful. :32:

Last week I attended a district breakfast and sat next to an older Brother. He started ranting on how Obama is a Muslim and "ain't no Christian" and that "I don't like him because he's a Ni**er...I just don't like him".  So much for this Brother being a Mason, much less a Christian eh?

What would you do if a Member of your lodge...

Made it apparent they would not sit in Lodge with a black man
Made racist statements about a Brother Mason
Was vocal in bashing a Brother Masons religion different from his own

How would you deal with that kind of person? What tools do you have at your disposal?


----------



## RedTemplar (Feb 7, 2010)

I have found over the years that one of the best tools we have is the Masonic Burial Service.  If you think it is bad now Brother Blake, be thankful that you are not old enough to have been a Mason thirty years ago where this issue is of concern.


----------



## Traveling Man (Feb 7, 2010)

blake said:


> Unfortunately racism is alive and well. Just a few months ago there was a Lodge whose members refused meet upon the level with a "black man". I was told that a PGM tried to intervene but was unsuccessful. :32:
> 
> Last week I attended a district breakfast and sat next to an older Brother. He started ranting on how Obama is a Muslim and "ain't no Christian" and that "I don't like him because he's a Ni**er...I just don't like him".  So much for this Brother being a Mason, much less a Christian eh?
> 
> ...


 
How would/did you deal with that kind of person?

Like our philosophy recommends; whisper good consul to the brother. After the offending brother made even more bombastic statements, I again consoled him and mentioned how offensive he had become. As we knew his Masonic aspirations and cut him off by voting him out of line. He left in a huff after throwing a hissy fit in the south; to wit he threatened that if he ever became DDGM that he would pull our charter.
It was later explained to him the warnings and the reason why he was derailed out of line; because he was “out of line”. Needless to say our charter was not pulled by this little Hitler and he still is a racist, religious bigot that thinks he’s the best mason that walks the face of the earth. It’s really sad that he’ll never be a true mason at heart.  Hence the nom de plume…


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 11, 2010)

I am a Kentucky Mason. I am delighted to hear of this edict. I hope that every Kentucky Mason, can live up to it, in letter and in spirit. Unhappily, there are very few Masons of color, in Kentucky F&AM lodges. Also, Kentucky Masonry considers Prince Hall Masonry to be "clandestine". Any Kentucky mason  who visits a Prince hall lodge, even for an informal dinner or fund raiser will be suspended or expelled from Kentucky Masonry.


----------



## Squire Bentley (Feb 15, 2010)

Well the tool I used was to demit from The Grand Lodge of Texas and join The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas.


----------



## JTM (Feb 15, 2010)

LOLOLOL.  nice, bentley.

did you have to go through the degrees again?


----------



## Traveling Man (Feb 15, 2010)

Squire Bentley said:


> Well the tool I used was to demit from The Grand Lodge of Texas and join The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas.


And this improved Masonry?


----------



## JTM (Feb 16, 2010)

Traveling Man said:


> And this improved Masonry?


 
i would say yes.  it's GL's response to that kind of thing that's important.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 16, 2010)

Traveling Man said:


> And this improved Masonry?


 
If it kept a good man practicing regular masonry , absolutely. 

 I have to wonder if things would have moved faster if men reacted more strongly in the past, especially when GLs took explicitly immoral stances on brotherhood.


----------



## Traveling Man (Feb 16, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> If it kept a good man practicing regular masonry , absolutely.
> 
> I have to wonder if things would have moved faster if men reacted more strongly in the past, especially when GLs took explicitly immoral stances on brotherhood.


 
I too have to wonder if more mainstream masons would have "pushed" for recognition if this could have happened sooner rather than later?
I could have demitted too but that would have changed nothing. Doing some of the things I did however brought some of the issues forward. Avoidance I feel, is not the answer.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 16, 2010)

Traveling Man said:


> I too have to wonder if more mainstream masons would have "pushed" for recognition if this could have happened sooner rather than later?
> I could have demitted too but that would have changed nothing. Doing some of the things I did however brought some of the issues forward. Avoidance I feel, is not the answer.


 
I can understand that point of view, especially today.

But - the most commonly cited plan of action is "wait it out."  Which is a degree of tolerance and active support.

If there was zero recognition, there was no way in hell I would have joined AF&AM.  I did because there was movement, and I'll stay so long as there is movement and progress.

Waiting it out is a good alternative for those who can tolerate the situation and pace - but when there's a perfectly good alternative it benefits the one single sub-institution more than the man.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 19, 2010)

Tell you how I do it Brother Blake.  I greet them heartedly and go train as many candidates as I can each study night.  You may all find, as I have, that most of these so-inclined brothers are big favorites of the knife and fork degree.  :001_rolleyes:

The curse of racism is horrific on this republic of ours.  I won't see it, and you may not depending entirely upon your age, but there is a day coming when we are all freed of this curse.  Especially the poor folks espousing it.

That gentlemen, is why I work diligently with new members coming into the brotherhood.  

Of course, there is something to be said about harmony in the lodge.  

Again RedTemplar is right on the money.  The Masonic Burial Service is indeed the final equalizer.  

RedTemplar, I already love you brother and I've only been around a week or two.


----------



## RedTemplar (Feb 20, 2010)

jwhoff said:


> Tell you how I do it Brother Blake.  I greet them heartedly and go train as many candidates as I can each study night.  You may all find, as I have, that most of these so-inclined brothers are big favorites of the knife and fork degree.  :001_rolleyes:
> 
> The curse of racism is horrific on this republic of ours.  I won't see it, and you may not depending entirely upon your age, but there is a day coming when we are all freed of this curse.  Especially the poor folks espousing it.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the kind words Bro. jwhoff. I, too have been around here for a little while and there are several Brethren around here that have spoiled me with their humorous charm and Texas Spirit. There is ample proof on this board alone that Freemasonry is very much alive in Texas, Louisiana, and beyond.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 20, 2010)

Laboring away in the Rite and Blue Lodge over here in the "western parishes" around Houston brother.  Come from a long line of brothers stretching from Germany right down to my generation and praying for more to come in from the profane world.  

When you head Houston-way drop me a line.  It would be wonderful to meet in person.

Good night all ... jwhoff


----------

